# Raft insurance? Homeowners



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

So I checked my homeowners policy and my raft is only covered up to $1500. They said there is no option to increase coverage. I'd be sick if it was ever stolen or there was a fire... Is this something anyone has experience with or any suggestions? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

My wife has insured specific items through State Farm separate from our renters policy. It only cost her a couple bucks a month for a fairly expensive musical instrument. Really cheap since we have a multi-policy discount. 

Guess I should check with my renter's policy but they have never mentioned such a low limit. Makes no sense to me. They have only told me to have receipts or photographic evidence for items over $800.

Phillip


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

My insurance first said it would be covered but then they stated any watercraft is only covered up to $1500. Apparently they don't have any options to schedule it. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## daveb1 (Jul 18, 2008)

We looked into this when we bought a new raft/frame/etc. six years ago and pondered how much $ we had into it. Talked to our insurance agent and learned that homeowners and auto policy didn't come close to covering it, so we took out a separate boat insurance policy that covers that raft plus our cataraft, only about $60/year. We got a discount by taking the Oregon boater safety course online.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

daveb1 said:


> We looked into this when we bought a new raft/frame/etc. six years ago and pondered how much $ we had into it. Talked to our insurance agent and learned that homeowners and auto policy didn't come close to covering it, so we took out a separate boat insurance policy that covers that raft plus our cataraft, only about $60/year. We got a discount by taking the Oregon boater safety course online.


Can you give me the name of the company that you are using? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## daveb1 (Jul 18, 2008)

State Farm


----------



## kwagunt2001 (Jun 9, 2008)

I just added a "sports equipment" coverage to my homeowners policy. Cannot remember the cost but it was not much. Covers $25,000 per occurrence with $5000 max per item. Agent is a boater and has this for her gear.
Allstate


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey thanks I'm going to ask some more questions and I'll report back. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## jakebrown98 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks a lot, Paul for the heads up. I've put a call to State Farm on the to-do list! I'll have most of the "fleet" out this summer and will be sure to systematically take pictures of my most important pieces as well as the scope of the gear pile that accumulates at the launch ramp... I don't think $1,500 is going to cover it.


----------

